# Strandurlaub mit MTB-Urlaub verbinden



## Boldwing (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Freundin leider nicht mal ansatzweise an meinem Hobby interessiert ist , suche ich nach einem Kompromiss.

Sie: Strand, Meer, nix tun 
Ich: Sport, Sport, Sport - vor allem halt MTB

Kennt einer vielleicht eine konkrete Anlaufstelle, wo beides unter einem Hut gebracht werden kann ? 


LG
Boldi


----------



## tobisnet (25. Januar 2014)

Die Gedanken habe ich mir auch schon mal gemacht und bin auf "Finale Ligure" gekommen.
War aber selbst noch nicht da.
Gibt hier aber was im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/finale-ligure.222/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2014)

Finale ist klasse, Imperia soll auch gut sein. Kroatien hat auch ein paar gute Spots. 

Carsten Schymik


----------



## Boldwing (25. Januar 2014)

wann sollte man denn am ehesten nach Finale fahren, damit man nicht verglüht in der sonne. September ?


----------



## Carsten (25. Januar 2014)

Mai, Juni, Sept, okt
Im Mai kannste halt noch nicht baden...zumindest nicht warm


Carsten Schymik


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2014)

Auf La Palma geht auch gut beides. Und Infos darüber gibt es hier im Forum auch en masse.


----------



## Boldwing (26. Januar 2014)

Was is eigentlich mit Malle ?


----------



## Loamer (26. Januar 2014)

Korsika könntest du dir auch noch überlegen!


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2014)

Malle klappt gut, aber Fahrtechnik und Mietwagen  notwendig 

Finale ist auch zu empfehlen


----------



## CaZper (27. Januar 2014)

Was kann man denn gut im Februar ansteuern?  Baden ist nicht wichtig , aber 20º wären schön  würde gerne zum enduro fahren los


----------



## Boldwing (27. Januar 2014)

haste du auch eine fahrrad-feindliche freundin  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaZper (27. Januar 2014)

Mir geht in erster linie das wetter auf den keks


----------



## Freeagain (29. Januar 2014)

Vorschläge in Kroatien:
Mai, Juni,ab Mitte August bis Ende September auf der Insel Hvar
www.croatia-bike.eu

Ab April bis Ende Juni, September, Oktober:
Istrien, z.B. Rabac
http://www.valamar.com/de/hotels-rabac/valamar-sanfior-hotel?dealobjectid=14358
http://www.valamar.com/de/radreisen-rabac
http://www.istra.hr/de/aufenthaltsplanung/broschuren/istra-bike
Hinterland bergig und interessant, Küste zum Baden


----------



## kieverjonny (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

war im Mai in Finale Ligurien, zur Zeit des 24 h Rennens und hatte 4 Wochen geniales Wetter, baden nach den Touren war auch gut möglich und zu den Trails kann ich nur sagen, ein Traum :)))

vg
kiwi


----------



## Boldwing (30. Januar 2014)

wenn ich das so lese will ich direkt in den Urlaub ^^


----------



## martinos (31. Januar 2014)

mein Tipp: Cote d'Azur, Frejus - auch direkt am Meer, schönes Hinterland mit vielen Strecken (bekannt vom Roc d'Azur)


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich suche leichte Mountainbike Touren in Korsika oder Reiseführer. Da ich von 13.06-27.06 Vorort, vom 14-21ten mache ich die GR20 Süd Wanderung und danach würde ich gerne ein Tag Strand und ein Tag gerne Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Februar 2014)

Das Dorf Vorort ist mir auf Korsika nicht bekannt. Und leichte Mountainbike Touren gibt es auf Korsika eher nicht.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Februar 2014)

Sorry, ich meinte das ich in der Zeit vorort bin.  
Mein Standort ist Cauro, von dort wollte ich meinen Bike&Strand Urlaub starten.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2014)

Von Cauro bietet sich an in Richtung Tolla See zu fahren. Für "einfache" Touren gibt es reichlich Schotterpisten mit besten Aussichten auf den See und die Berge.







Etwas weiter östlich ist das Plateu dEse, ein altes Skigebiet, Auffahrt über "zerfallene" Strasse und zurück über eine Schotterpiste http://www.paradisu.de/wanderungen/pozzi-plateau-d-ese.html





"Leichte " Touren anderswo.

Bei Zonza kann man eine tolle Rundfahrt über das Plateau de Coscione zum Meer, Bavella, Zonza machen http://www.oliverstourenbuch.de/tour.php?tourNr=675





Westlich unterhalb von Cap Corse gibt es die Désert des Agriates, auch einfache Pisten bis zum Meer. http://www.routard.com/guide_voyage_lieu/3039-desert_des_agriates.htm





Der Grossteil der Wanderwege auf Korsika ist für geruhsames MTB fahren nicht geeignet.

Korsika ist toll, müsste ich auch mal wieder hin. Antike MTB Bilder http://www.offroad-only.de/frankkorsmtb.htm


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!!!
War schonmal sehr hilfreich. War noch nie in Korsika, kann auch kein französische:-/.
Bin mal richtig gespannt wie das endet. 
Für weitere Tipps und Anregungen bin ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2014)

Also ich bringe mal noch Elba mit ins Spiel und hier speziell den Südwesten.
Von den Stränden her kann Finale da nicht anstinken. Ist einfach ein Traum mit kristallklarem Wasser und Klasse Buchten.
Direkt im Hinterland gibt es Top Trails von Easy bis Heavy. War dort 2013 mit Frau und Kind.
Hier mal eine Video von zwei Trails. (Sind allerdings keine offizielle Strecken gewesen) Einfach mal mit Karte los und getestet.
Es gibt auch zahlreiche ausgewiesene Strecken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Februar 2014)

Und ich bring mal den Norden (Dänemark) ins Spiel: Blabjerg, Henne Strand. War ich schon zweimal. Hier hat man absolute Ruhe nach dem Sport, kann pennen wie ein Bär und den im Garten des eigenen Häuschens grillen. Die trails reichen für eine Woche wenn man auch mal nach Blavand fährt.


----------



## akan (28. Februar 2014)

Mein Vorschlag ist Kroatien, ein Dorf zwischen Novi Vinodolski und Starigrad.
Guck mal warum:
http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45376/?p=1#comments


----------

